# VIP722k problems with HDMI switch



## scruffy579 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,
I am a new Dish Network Subscriber. I am having problems with getting video or audio with my Rosewill HDMI switch. My 360 & HTPC work fine on the switch but the Dish Network does not get any audio or video. If I plug it directly into the TV it works fine. I thought it was the HDMI switch but after trying 3 different HDMI switches (Different brands)... I don't think it's the switch(s).. I've also swapped HDMI cables, etc with no luck.
Has anybody experienced this issue or have any suggestions?


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't respond specifically to your HDMI switch issue but just a general comment that many of us have found issues with the 722K HDMI output and are instead using component video out along with digi audio out.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, me as well. I started out trying an HDMI switch and had so many problems with it that I changed it so that now I use HDMI to one TV and component to the other. No problems since I changed to that configuration.


----------

